# Lohnt es sich einen Webserver...



## myplex (25. März 2004)

sich zu erstellen 
Ich würde gerne 5 verschiedene Projekte die sehr aufwendig sind hosten. Nun möchte ich ein Feedbake bekommen ob es sich lohnt einen eigenen Webserver zu haben.
Den ich benötige folgendes:
5* Domain
6* FTP (verschiedene Berechtigungen)
ca. 30* POP3
ca. 10* MySQL
ca. 1 GB Platz
und ca. 10 GB Traffic

Ich habe schon eine T1 (2MBup/2MBdown) mit staticher IP !


----------



## Stibie (25. März 2004)

Da würde ich glatt ja sagen, da du ja schon die Standleitung hast!


----------



## myplex (25. März 2004)

Lohnt es sich den einen Webserver zu erstellen
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr unter diesen Umständen eure Meinungen postet.

Danke schon im Voraus !


----------



## myplex (25. März 2004)

Achso hab ich noch vergessen:
Kann mir mal jemand ein gutes Tutorial nennen, wenn es sich lohnt,  in dem eine ausführliche Anleitung zum installieren eines Webservers unter Linux mit Confixx   enthalten ist


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. März 2004)

Wenn du von Linux keine Ahnung hast, rate ich dir zu einem Windows Server.

Übrigens: Confixx kostet was. Als kostenlose Alternative gibt es http://www.webmin.com .


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. März 2004)

Kostenlos nutzbar ist auch das schöne PD-Admin http://www.pd-admin.de/
(auch für Reseller geeignet)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. März 2004)

Ohne professionelle Linuxkenntnisse kannst du keinen Server administrieren - Confixx ist für Endanwender, aber nicht für den Administrator. Dir nützt auch keine  2MBit-Leitung etwas, wenn keine Kenntnisse vorhanden sind.

Die Aussage, wenn nicht Linux-Server, dann nimm einfach Windows ist mehr als  nur fahrlässig! Windows-Server erfordern noch _wesentlich_ mehr Arbeit, da du viel häufiger Patchs für XY einspielen musst, MS ggf. nicht nachkommt und du die Sicherheitslücke so anders absichern musst.

Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall ein normales Webspace-Paket eines Providers. Schreib' diesem vorher einfach deine Anforderungen (ggf. zusätzliche Programme, die installiert sein müssen) und werde glücklich. 


P.S.: Wenn Bedarf an einem Angebot besteht, kann ich gerne eins unterbreiten.


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen. Ohne fundierte Kenntnisse würde ich keinen Webserver hinstellen. 

Ob jetzt Linux oder Windows ist in diesem Fall fast egal. In beiden Fällen brauchst Du doch einiges an Wissen, um das System sicher zu gestalten, auch wenn ich dem nicht zustimme, dass es für Windows mehr Patches als für Linux gibt - hängt davon ab, was auf dem Server alles läuft ....

Die Leitung dürfte den Traffic schon aushalten. Wenn Du nicht auf einen Provider angewiesen werden willst, solltest Dir vielleicht überlegen, einen Admin zu bezahlen, der die Wartung für dich übernimmt. Immerhin solltest auch noch eine Firewall davorschalten etc. Da kommt dann schon einiges zusammen.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. März 2004)

Wenn man jedoch einen Windows Server wählt, dann muss man sich nicht zuerst noch mit der Grundbedienung von Linux beschäftigen, sondern ist wahrscheinlich schon mit dem Betriebssystem vertraut. Was das Patchen wesentlich erleichtert.


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Erleichtert das Patchen, aber NICHT die Schaffung eines sicheren Systems. Für gewöhnlich ist es ein wenig schwieriger ein sicheres Windows-System zu schaffen, als ein sicheres Linux-System. Wobei ich gleich anmerken möchte, dass es durchaus möglich ist, Windows so zu konfigurieren, dass es einem Linux-Server um nichts nachsteht.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Erleichtert das Patchen, aber NICHT die Schaffung eines sicheren Systems. Für gewöhnlich ist es ein wenig schwieriger ein sicheres Windows-System zu schaffen, als ein sicheres Linux-System. Wobei ich gleich anmerken möchte, dass es durchaus möglich ist, Windows so zu konfigurieren, dass es einem Linux-Server um nichts nachsteht.
> *


Full-ACK! 

Windows zum Laufen zu bewegen, wird sicher relativ einfach sein, aber Windows zu einer Bastion zu bekommen, dürfte deutlich schwerer sein.

Falls du dich dazu entschließen solltest, eigene Server in Betrieb zu nehmen, lies dir bitte einige der Beiträge hier im Webserver-Forum, da die möglichen Konsequenzen dort hinreichend genug erörtert worden sind.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. März 2004)

Je nachdem ob die Projekte Geld einbringen hilft es ja schon einen managed Root-Server zu haben, da die Sicherheit dann (hoffentlich) einem Fachmann obliegt 

Das ist aber meist eine frage des Geldes, da ein guter Service halt das teuerste ist, nicht etwa das bisschen Hardware


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2004)

Und weil mir gerade noch etwas eingefallen ist:

Backup-Server nicht vergessen. Hier bedarf es ebenfalls einer guten Lösung.

Wie du siehst, ist das Betreiben eines Webservers zwar prinzipiell einfach, aber sobald man genauer hinsieht, tun sich dann doch einige "Probleme" auf.

Hier würde ich dir echt raten, dir einen guten Anbieter zu suchen, der alle sicherheitsrelevanten Themen (darunter fällt auch das Backup) übernimmt und du dir wirklich nur mehr um deine Projekte sorgen musst.

Ausnahme: Du bringst das notwendige Know-How mit.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (26. März 2004)

Die Antworten hier sind schon recht gut. Es gibt aber noch eine 
Option.

Such & Finde jemand der das nötige KnowHow aufbringt und vereinbar
etwas vertraglich. z.b Pflege des Systems zu einem festen Stundenpreis.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. März 2004)

Neurodeamon hat das ja bereits angesprochen, aber Managed Services haben halt ihren Preis.

Selbst wenn es täglich nur 5 Minuten sind, macht das pro Monat auch schon 150 Minuten => 2 Stunden.
Wenn dann noch Software installiert werden muss, biste Ruck Zuck bei 6-10 Stunden pro Monat.


----------



## myplex (26. März 2004)

Ich bin Netzwerkadministartor  und abeite 90% mit Linux. Ich will nur ein neueres Tutorial haben (in dem es um Confixx geht), weil ich mich mit älteren Programmen bisjetzt befastt habe. Und ich denke das ich mich mit Linux auskenne und es schaffe einen Webserver auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich interessiere mich sehr für Confixx, weil ich mich bisjetzt nur mit Webmin befasst habe.  Und eigentlich war meine Frage :
Lohnt es sich für die Pages einen privaten Server zu haben ?
Und übrigens:
Alle Projekte sind keine um Geld zu machen.
Ich will mir daher nichts mehr kaufen


----------



## aquasonic (26. März 2004)

Hast du noch zu wenig Meinungen? Es haben alle Recht indem was sie sagen. Das Sicherste und im Endeffekt vielleicht günstigste ist glaube ich einen Provider aufzusuchen, der dir deine Projekte hostet. Du kannst ja sicher 5 Domains bei einem Angebot hosten (kann ich auf jedenfall).

Was vielleicht noch ne Möglichkeit ist wäre eine Server "mieten". Wobei das wieder sehr teuer ist und es sich im Vergleich fast nicht lohnt.

Es kommt immer draufan wieviell Know-How du hast, wieviel Geld du investieren willst und wieviel Zeit du hast ob es sich Lohnt einen eigenen Webserver einzurichten. Wenn dich das Thema interessiert und wenn es nicht so wichtig wäre wenn der Server mal abliegt wäre es sicher die Beste Lösung einen eigenen Webserver in Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## JohannesR (26. März 2004)

Es geht nicht nur darum, einen Webserver aufzusetzen, es geht darum ihn _sicher_ zu bekommen! Die Installation ist ja nicht das wirkliche Problem, es ist viel schwieriger, den Webserver gegen ewaige Angriffe abzusichern, in einer chroot-umgebung laufen zu lassen und in den Rechten zu begrenzen. Wenn darauf jetzt auch noch ein FTP-Server und ein Mail-Server laeuft ist das ganze mehr als kritisch!
Mach es lieber nicht selber, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich denke nicht, dass du das organisieren koenntest.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von myplex _
> *Ich bin Netzwerkadministartor  und abeite 90% mit Linux.*


Hast du nicht gerade erst einen Thread eröffnet, indem du fragtest, was DNS und Nameserver als auch wie Domains auf einen Server konnektiert werden?

Das beist sich nur geringfügig mit deinen Aussagen


----------



## myplex (26. März 2004)

Ich denke ihr habt recht !  
ich werde mir einen guten Anbieter hollen und ihn nutzer.
Ich denke das ich es nicht schaffe den Server immer auf dem laufenden zu haben, denn ich habe nicht viel Zeit, weil ich noch zur Schule gehe.  

Trotzem vielen Dank  für eure Hilfe   

MfG
MyPlex

PS.: Wenn ihr ein guten Webhost kennt, dann nennt mir ihn, danke !


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. März 2004)

Wie bereits oben geschrieben: Wenn gewünscht, kann ich gerne ein Angebot unterbreiten.


----------



## myplex (26. März 2004)

Ja gerne nur was und wieviel €€€€€
Denn es sollte sehr billig sein


----------

